# Confused about sperm life and ovulation



## Mrs.H2016

Hi I am confused. Tomorrow if my first fertile day. I am trying to gender sway so I am advised to DTD sat, sun, and Monday. I am supposed to ovulate on Thursday. My question is should we not DTD Tuesday am as well? If sperm typically only lives 3 days will it not all be dead by Thursday? What if we do it Monday morning and I don't ovulate until late Thursday night? I'm so confused


----------



## PhoenixCT

Which gender are you swaying for?
It looks like most of the sperm will die within 72 hours but some can live for 5 to 7 days.


----------



## KylasBaby

You pink swaying? We did with dd. We used a known donor so got donations in 7 and 5 days before O as I ovulated later than expected. Got DD out of it :). 

It all depends on how long his sperm survive for. Every guy is different and even an individual changes day to day. You can always try doing it as you plan this cycle and if it doesn't work move it a day forward next cycle. Depends on how serious you are about the sway. When we ttc in January we are going to try for a 6 and 4 day cut off this time as I feel we got really lucky with 7 and 5.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

We are really trying for punk after 3 boys &#128578; My cycles are 26 one month and 30 the next and repeat. This month is 30 days so I am going to try today, Sunday, Monday and very early Tuesday am as hubby is in afternoons and I ovulate on Thursday. I hope it works.


----------



## Grateful365

Did you end up dtd on Tuesday too? All I know is we dtd 6-7 days before O and we just got a + BFP.


----------



## Skye Leigh

What is the theory behind gender swaying? :) I never heard of that.


----------



## KylasBaby

It's the shettles method. The theory is that female sperm are slower, but live longer. Male sperm are faster, but don't love as long. So the idea is the further from O you dtd the better chance the female sperm has as more make sperm will die.


----------



## Skye Leigh

Oh okay interesting thanks! :)


----------

